# Weekend Tournaments on Hartwell



## chatch30 (Mar 15, 2016)

If anyone has any information on any tournaments on Lake Hartwell on the weekends please respond to this thread.


----------



## GThunter5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Try sclakes 

There's a lot that go out of the sc side. 

I'm looking for anything going out of the ga side near tugaloo state park


----------



## chatch30 (Mar 22, 2016)

GThunter5 said:


> Try sclakes
> 
> There's a lot that go out of the sc side.
> 
> I'm looking for anything going out of the ga side near tugaloo state park



I would like to see some out of Gum Branch


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Apr 5, 2016)

They are having one this Saturday out of popular springs safe light till 3. I believe they have them every other Saturday


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Apr 5, 2016)

Who is having them out of Popular Springs


----------



## terry44 (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there a bass tournament going out of Poplar Springs at Lake Hartwell this weekend April 30th


----------

